# Rod/Reel Emerald shiner clean up



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I cleaned up my Perch rods and reels with a very fine abrasive pad, Mr Clean eraser and warm water. Worked out great! Now I would like to use some type of wax or other coating on the rods to make Emerald scales easier to remove. Any "proven" suggestions? I don't want to experiment if someone has a good method..


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

LOL. The wife hates when I try to clean her perchin' rods, she thinks all those scales are a badge of honor!
Except for the custom rod I made her, that she likes tidy.
Never thought about wax, couldn't hurt.
On the rod I made her, I coated the the rod blank with epoxy, so it cleans up good with a scotchbrite pad & soap. I did use rod making epoxy though, that stays flexible & clear.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

those scales are great on all my rods, gives them character


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Shortdrift said:


> I cleaned up my Perch rods and reels with a very fine abrasive pad, Mr Clean eraser and warm water. Worked out great! Now I would like to use some type of wax or other coating on the rods to make Emerald scales easier to remove. Any "proven" suggestions? I don't want to experiment if someone has a good method..


I would think car wax would be fine...


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Mine is coated too. I leave the scales for good luck!


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

Scales make memories of big eyes and jumbo perch,scars from past battles,reminders of future ones.Leave them!


----------

